# What's the best bang for the buck on a new dump cart



## spur0701 (Sep 8, 2013)

My dump cart is a 20 year old Craftsman that I bought second hand and it's on it's last legs (have rebuilt it twice in the last 10 years).....so between Tractor Supply, Sears, Lowes, or Home Depot what model is the best bag for the buck these days?  I did a search but was getting too many false positives....thanks.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 8, 2013)

Tractor supply has some heavier duty models that are pretty Rubinstein and will take some heavy punishment.  Also look for used John Deere carts on CL or even new ones from a dealer.  

There are now two main types of dump cart, poly and steel with a tailgate.  I have a Deere 10P that I built sides for and it works great for everything except loads that you want to dump! . The main weakness of poly carts is that they do not have a removable tailgate so you have to help the last of the load out with a flat shovel to completely empty the cart.  Not usually a big deal for me and poly carts are super durable and will never rust.

If I were in the market for a steel dump cart, look for one with a one piece bottom tub.  The kind that bolt together from flat panels and come in an impossibly small box are very flimsy.


----------



## Como (Sep 9, 2013)

DR have a nice one.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll add a third type to steel and poly.  Rubbermaid structural foam.  We've beat the crayup out of ours for 15 years and it's still going strong without a nick or chunk out of it.  Hauling firewood, soil, mulch, hay, grass, cement, stone--you name it, it has handled it.  It has lasted longer than a steel model we had, doesn't flex like poly, and is much lighter than the steel models.  I can't recommend this enough for behind a lawn/garden tractor.  It's more expensive than many steel and poly models, but you certainly get what you pay for.

http://www.rubbermaidcommercial.com/rcp/products/detail.jsp?rcpNum=5660

Ours is the 10 cu. ft. model.  The rear panel lifts out and the bed dumps.  Shop around for best price.


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 9, 2013)

I have been happy with this one from Northern Tool.  I retrofitted to accept a 2 inch ball.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200135074_200135074

I wanted something that would go through the woods behind my ATV.  I was very frustrated trying to find something economical and I did not succeed at that.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 9, 2013)

MarkinNC said:


> I have been happy with this one from Northern Tool.  I retrofitted to accept a 2 inch ball.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200135074_200135074
> 
> I wanted something that would go through the woods behind my ATV.  I was very frustrated trying to find something economical and I did not succeed at that.


 
I like those wide wheels.  It's probably much better than my Rubbermaid for offroad and off lawns.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 10, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I'll add a third type to steel and poly.  Rubbermaid structural foam.  We've beat the crayup out of ours for 15 years and it's still going strong without a nick or chunk out of it.  Hauling firewood, soil, mulch, hay, grass, cement, stone--you name it, it has handled it.  It has lasted longer than a steel model we had, doesn't flex like poly, and is much lighter than the steel models.  I can't recommend this enough for behind a lawn/garden tractor.  It's more expensive than many steel and poly models, but you certainly get what you pay for.
> 
> http://www.rubbermaidcommercial.com/rcp/products/detail.jsp?rcpNum=5660
> 
> Ours is the 10 cu. ft. model.  The rear panel lifts out and the bed dumps.  Shop around for best price.


Is that a removable tailgate I see?


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Is that a removable tailgate I see?


 
Yep, a removable tailgate.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Sep 10, 2013)

For $200, the TSC cart (larger of the 2) is a good deal if you ask me. It has the wider tires and holds 10 cube. I beat the crap out of mine, store it outside, and it hasnt let me down yet. The tires still have the original air in them after 3 years! I will say that if you use it without the tailgate, a ratchet strap helps to keep the sides from bowing out with 1000lb loads of rounds in it.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 10, 2013)

The steel 4 wheeled one on the Northern Tools website with removeable sides is almost exactly the kind of thing I've been looking for, and a real good price. But it would cost me almost double the price to get it here, and I haven't found it or anything quite like it up here anywhere yet. Arrgh...


----------



## jeffesonm (Sep 10, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I'll add a third type to steel and poly.  Rubbermaid structural foam.  We've beat the crayup out of ours for 15 years and it's still going strong without a nick or chunk out of it.  Hauling firewood, soil, mulch, hay, grass, cement, stone--you name it, it has handled it.  It has lasted longer than a steel model we had, doesn't flex like poly, and is much lighter than the steel models.  I can't recommend this enough for behind a lawn/garden tractor.  It's more expensive than many steel and poly models, but you certainly get what you pay for.
> 
> http://www.rubbermaidcommercial.com/rcp/products/detail.jsp?rcpNum=5660
> 
> Ours is the 10 cu. ft. model.  The rear panel lifts out and the bed dumps.  Shop around for best price.


I have this one too... bought it just a few weeks back off CL for $150.  Works great and looks like it will be pretty indestructible.  Mine is stored outside so I like the fact the plastic will not rust.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 10, 2013)

I have one with the bolt together bottom panels. Its I think 17 or 12 cuft?  I'll look. I pile it as high as I can to move wood on the yard.  I can fit the wood for a load that I have leveled off in my short bed ranger with a toolbox.  It still looks pretty good and in decent shape. Been outside I know the last 5 years I have had it and most likely a few before that. Its in pretty good shape and still has 95% of the paint and little rust. But I don't put rocks or much dirt in it that I have to shovel out. Mostly wood and branches.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Halligan (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a Poly John Deere. Its the bigger model and I paid around $380 for it. I like the poly for the rust reasons but I wish it would totally dump when tilted. Like stated above you have to shovel to remove everything from it.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 10, 2013)

Does the poly cart have drain holes? How do u keyed it from filling with water if stored outside.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 10, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Does the poly cart have drain holes? How do u keyed it from filling with water if stored outside.


Dump it!  Lol.  Or drill your own if you like.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 10, 2013)

I would have a mosquito pond if I did not drill it. I don't think about my cart all the time. Like I haven't used mine in 6 weeks or more maybe 8 and don't even look at it. I have just been driving and splitting my wood where it will be piled.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 11, 2013)

Halligan said:


> I have a Poly John Deere. Its the bigger model and I paid around $380 for it. I like the poly for the rust reasons but I wish it would totally dump when tilted. Like stated above you have to shovel to remove everything from it.


 
That's another reason I like the Rubbermaid structural foam cart.  Remove the tailgate and pull the dump lever.  Everything comes out of the bed without touching it.  The most I have to do is leave it in the dump position and drive away from the load.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 11, 2013)

That's how I do it with the agrifab 17 cuft I have from northern tool. Just drive off. Maybe shake it a bit and push if its branches.


----------



## lukem (Sep 11, 2013)

I have this Ohio steel model from TSC.  Very strong and durable.  I am pretty mean to it too.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ever tip that thing over? Looks like it wouldn't take much - no offence, just that I have done it myself. Last time it happened something big went crashing unseen through the bushes about 50 feet away when I was re-piling it, pretty sure it was a bear with the sign around.

Anyway, that's the main reason I've got my eyes open for one with 4 wheels & walking beams. This is the one I was looking at above, just can't find the danged thing up here:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200377293_200377293


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 11, 2013)

Northern ships?


----------



## maple1 (Sep 12, 2013)

For a nominal fee.

Almost $400 for shipping to here.


----------



## lukem (Sep 12, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Ever tip that thing over? Looks like it wouldn't take much - no offence, just that I have done it myself. Last time it happened something big went crashing unseen through the bushes about 50 feet away when I was re-piling it, pretty sure it was a bear with the sign around.
> 
> Anyway, that's the main reason I've got my eyes open for one with 4 wheels & walking beams. This is the one I was looking at above, just can't find the danged thing up here:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200377293_200377293


Never had any trouble with it wanting to tip.


----------



## BucksCounty (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a 17 cu ft. poly and it's perfect for what I need.  Mulch, firewood, and I can fit 8 kids for tractor rides.  Been great.  Found on CL.  Gotta look and the good ones go quick, but put in the time searching and you will find one.  Just suggest 17cf and definitely poly.
http://www.wisesales.com/brinly-17-...n=GoogleBase&gclid=CIi6ld3XzbkCFc6e4AodbGEACg


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 15, 2013)

maple1 said:


> For a nominal fee.
> 
> Almost $400 for shipping to here.


Kind of like when the wife and I wanted a dresser from IKEA. A 3 drawer dresser. We looked all over and could not find what we wanted. They were half of the next closest thing we found.  Were 3 hours from one but its an hour and 10. Mins from farm. I said see what shipping costs.  I think it was $300!! I said I think there paying a guy in a pickup to drive it to you  I'm pretty sure that's what they did after going to store and seeing the shipping signs about third party delivery!!  Why don't the third party get it and then ship fedex??  The stuff couldn't coated $50 or 60 to ship!!


----------



## maple1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I'm done looking for a while. Not a dumper but I've got a cheap poly dumper for all the ATV dumping I'll want to do.





Ain't she a beauty? 

Got some mods half-planned for the body, that's the way I got it. Brought the first load of wood out of the woods tonight, trial run - and I gotta say, nothing beats walking beams for woods work.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 20, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Ever tip that thing over? Looks like it wouldn't take much - no offence, just that I have done it myself. Last time it happened something big went crashing unseen through the bushes about 50 feet away when I was re-piling it, pretty sure it was a bear with the sign around.
> 
> Anyway, that's the main reason I've got my eyes open for one with 4 wheels & walking beams. This is the one I was looking at above, just can't find the danged thing up here:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200377293_200377293



We have one of those but did not get the dual axle. The mesh bed is a bit weak so I just laid some osb in there and it works fine. Also with the wide tires, it really works nice in mud and snow. Right now I have some osb all around it for hauling apples. Works like a charm. Just have to be careful loading it else there is not much weight on the tongue. If going down the road that way it can get squirrely. Usually on the road I go around 20 mph and it does fine.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 8, 2013)

I bought a used 12 cubic foot Cub Cadet branded cart a couple years ago. I think its an AgriFab cart. Very light duty sheet metal and the wheels that it came with were junk. The hubs would collapse with any weight on them.






After spending way too much money to replace these wheels twice I get a set of 45 year old IH Cub Cadet GT wheels and they have held up fine.


----------



## CenterTree (Oct 19, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Does the poly cart have drain holes? How do u keyed it from filling with water if stored outside.


Adding water is half the fun of these carts though.

I bought the OHIO STEEL model (which is actually poly) last year fron TSC and it has been nice for all I need.  No rusting.


----------



## smoke eater (Oct 20, 2013)

Here is my new rig and dump trailer. Rated for 1 ton, hand pump hydraulic pump, dual axle, 22 cubic feet- more if piled up , 7' bed.around $800 delivered. I decided on this one over a bosski, which seems like a tank, but close to $2k. So far, I love it.


----------



## tfdechant (Feb 11, 2015)

spur0701 said:


> My dump cart is a 20 year old Craftsman that I bought second hand and it's on it's last legs (have rebuilt it twice in the last 10 years).....so between Tractor Supply, Sears, Lowes, or Home Depot what model is the best bag for the buck these days?  I did a search but was getting too many false positives....thanks.


Anybody heard of OxCart.com?  It’s got a power-assisted hydraulic lift like the ones on SUV liftgates that makes handling & dumping loads feel much lighter and easier.  Old carts have a center dump pivot point so they dump like teeter-totter.  Heavy stuff slides/shifts and the tub slams to ground abruptly without any control.  OxCart looks like way less fatigue.  It’s got a safer offset rear dump pivot point - makes a longer fulcrum providing more control too. It side dumps /swivels too with the hydraulic lift.  Makes backing easy. They have optional tractor-grade tires and graphoil bushings by Carlisle.  It looks like you can get Run-Flat Tires which self-seal most punctures instantly before losing any air.  Looks like they just branded it Craftsman on Sears.com too.  Check them out.


----------



## tfdechant (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## OhioBurner© (Feb 14, 2015)

I had one of the poly 12.5 cuft dump carts (craftsman). Suitable for maybe hauling leaves and grass clippings around. Not suitable for banging around in the woods and hauling several hundred pounds of firewood around - especially up steep hills with garden tractor (to evenly balanced and not enough weight on the tongue).

I poked around here and looked up many that folks recommended a few years back. Good ones were over $500 and still things about em I didn't like or would have to modify. So I decided to build my own. Designed it from scratch with specific things in mind (length of logs to haul, balance, hitch type, hinged and removable tailgate, etc) and its worked out well. I never did get around to finishing it yet, and I've since broken out some of the tailgate boards I have to replace.





30 cuft, real 5 lug 1750 lb spindles, 10.5" wide tires, 2" ball hitch






Doesn't dump but I wasn't needing that as a feature.

I can reposition the axle too with 4 bolts. I found going up the big hill that I preferred it further back with more weight transferred to the drive axle of the tractor. Its about to the point if its packed tight or heaped its starting to lift the front end of the tractor so I plan on adding some weight to the front of the tractor too.


----------



## Paul Medina (Apr 23, 2015)

I've got a Craftsman poly dump cart that I have used for the last 13 years..... of course I had to replace a few things over the years.  Those of you that have a similar cart know that not all the material in the cart dumps out.  Just recently I found a liner for unloading my cart.  Check out www.thecartbuddy.com


----------



## stephiedoll (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's a couple of my little Craigslist special $40. Not much but I haven't broken it yet.


----------

